# Thyroid and Behaviour



## heron7 (Oct 18, 2010)

I had posted the earlier thread about my 20 month old golden having some aggression issues. I was speaking with the breeder earlier today and she thinks he may have a thyroid problem. 

Has anyone had a similar issue before? If so how was it resolved? Can a thryroid problem have such a significant impact on behaviour?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, hypothyroidism can cause aggressive behaviors in some dogs. I would take your boy to the vet and have a full thyroid panel run on him. I wonder if the breeder has other dogs with hypothyroidism?

I meant to add that treating hypothyroidism is very easy. Daily (inexpensive) medication should get his thyroid back to where it should be in a short time, if that's the issue.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

There are some specialists that think thyroid problems are underdiagnosed. Many behavior vets think they are over diagnosed.

Regardless, you should contact a veterinary behaviorist. In cases where dogs have abnormal thyroid levels, meds do help get the levels to normal and can make training easer. But your dog has developed inappropriate fear responses and these will not likely go away without working with a qualified professional. 

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/finding help for a pet.pdf


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

My cat was tested for thyroid issues because of his aggressive behaviour so I guess it is quite common for vets to suggest it. 

Thyroid, in his case, turned out not to be the problem but it was medically (mostly neurologically) related. 

I would definitely do a full health pannel. We worked for 4 years on behavioural management with our kitty, including with a feline behaviourist, only to find out recently that he's actually really sick. You never know and this MIGHT lead you to a relatively easy fix.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> Regardless, you should contact a veterinary behaviorist. In cases where dogs have abnormal thyroid levels, meds do help get the levels to normal and can make training easer. But your dog has developed inappropriate fear responses and these will not likely go away without working with a qualified professional.
> 
> http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/finding help for a pet.pdf


One of the lesser known symptoms of hypothyroidism is anxiety.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My dog had aggression problems and was diagnosed with hypothyrodism. Treating her for the condition did not solve the aggression. What it did do is reduce her edginess, making it easier for her to tolerate stress producing situations. She still required a LOT of training and desensitization to resolve her aggression issues.
She is a GREAT dog today and most people can't believe she was ever a problem dog. She still has some insecurity issues but she is also a real sweetie.
Bottom line is it takes more than a "magic" thyroid pill to resolve aggression problems.


----------

